# Stocking advice??



## chipandsunny (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently lost 9 of 10 fish in my 15 gallon tank to ick. The tank had 1 dwarf gourami, 2 corys, 6 neon tetras, and 2 guppies. Everyone got along and the tank seemed to be running well, but then I lost all but the dwarf gourami to a very bad invasion of ick. 

I’m not sure if this was an overstocked tank, which may have triggered the ick outbreak. 

The tank is clean now and ick free. I currently have one dwarf gourami and am looking to re-stock my tank, but would love some suggestions. The tank is 15 gallons but is taller than it is wide (about 14” x 24”). I have been given some suggestions already: a school of tetras, honey gourami, blue ram… 

I’d like to have Kribs, but am afraid the floor space isn’t large enough. Anyone have any suggestions on friends for my dwarf gourami? Thanks!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would stay away from another gourami as the one you have and it will fight (they are very teritorial and do not tolerate another male). Also rams would be a no go as they are VERY delecate and need perfect water, which is hard to keep in a 15g tank, plus they need planted tank and lots of room as they are a form of cichlid. 

A school of tetras would be nice, you could actually probably get away with doing 2 different species at 5-6 a piece. They would swim together and look really nice with the dwarf as the centerpiece.


----------



## chipandsunny (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks...I wasn't sure about putting 2 dwarfs together so thanks for the advice!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah gouramis are of the same family as bettas are. They MIGHT be ok if you have a male and a female, but you can rarely find females in petshops, usually only special order, and even still its not a promise they will be fine.

Personally, I would add like 5 of two different types of tetras. They will school and swim together and look gorgeous.

Try using AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor to see what you can add and everything!


----------



## chipandsunny (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks  The size of this particular tank makes it tough to stock with limited floor space. 15 Gallon Aquarium » Aqueon® 15 Gallon Column Deluxe Aquarium Kit | PetSmart


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah it can be tough, but done correctly can be wonderful! If you wanted, check out petsmart. They have a nice sale going on until Sunday, a lot of tetras and live bearers are on sale 5 for $4.


----------

